# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  LED Publication

## T. Ashley McGrew

Here is the most current presentation I am aware of related to the use of LED light sources in museums. Jim Druzik will be presenting the complete  document  at the 2nd ever PACCIN Preparators Conference in Los Angeles this next April 13th, 14th, and 15th 2012. 

*Click HERE*

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

get a copy of the publication here 

http://getty.edu/conservation/our_pr...omponent8.html

----------

